
Sympathy for literature’s least heroic characters - diodorus
https://www.spectator.co.uk/2019/08/sympathy-for-literatures-least-unheroic-characters/
======
jhbadger
Alberto Manguel, who wrote the book being discussed, is a co-author of the
classic "Dictionary of Imaginary Places", which was an encyclopedia that
covered places described in fiction. These days, when video games and TV shows
have their own wikis, maybe this doesn't seem very unusual, but it was pretty
novel when it was first published in 1980.

